# ABThera closure of abdomen



## lmchiatto@yahoo.com (Feb 1, 2016)

Please help! The physician placed an ABThera vac after a small bowel resection on a patient with an ischemic bowel.  

As per the physician the ABThera closure is not a normal vac it goes inside the entire abdominal cavity and states it is similar to a "bogota bag" and is disposable.

I have never coded any thing like this, wasn't sure if the typical wound vac code applies?  97607 or 08?  

I am lost.

Any direction in this matter would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------

